# .22 Taurus 94 or Tracker?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone know anything good or bad about the Taurus 94 or tracker?


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I have owned two blue M94s in the past with 4" barrels and currently own a stainless steel M94 with a 5" tube. I never have had any problems with any of the three and they've all worked extremely well for me. The only gripe I hear from other M94 owners is the heavy DA pull, which is present in most specimens. The upside to it is that it smooths out it lessens with use. It doesn't bother me since 99% of the time, I cock the hammer and shoot it SA anyhow.

I don't have any experience with the Tracker .22, though I do have one in .357. Maybe an owner can weigh in with their experience. :smt1099


----------



## sleepyweasel (Oct 8, 2007)

I own a tracker in 22lr. w/6.5 inch barrel, It is a nice revolver for plinking, da trigger is decent , sa is very light. Never ant troubles......

I am trying to sell it right now because i bought a ruger 22/45 and just dont shoot it anymore.

if interested shoot me an email.([email protected]) it is LNIB with everything that came with it, it has the "high" gloss blued finish.

$190FTF(northerm MI) or $240shipped


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

I picked up my first model 94 about a week ago, blue, 4" barrel and my first impressions are mixed. 

I really wanted the stainless 4" but couldn't find one at the price I wanted to pay, so I broke down and got the blue.

- out of the box was incredibly dirty and greasy like it was packed in grease, took a couple of cleanings to get the slippery stuff off
- cleaned out the barrel and cylinder and got a lot of shiny hard slivers - machine shavings?
- first time at the range - good news is that the trigger is heavy but ok, I got reasonable accuracy both DA and SA and I am sure it will improve with age. I'm still learning the DA revolver action and this is a learning tool.
- first time bad news - anywhere from 2 to 4 out of 9 ftf with light strikes or strikes way out on the edge of the rim
- gunsmith at the shop thinks it is timing or alignment, either way it was not for him to tackle so they sent it back to Taurus

I'll post a report when I get it back and have some consistent time at the range. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

9 weeks now and no word from the factory. I sure hope it is fixed when it does return. This experience is like getting a toy at Christmas but not being able to play with it till Easter. This is no way to run a business.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Its back. They say they replaced the firing pin. I filled the cylinder with snap caps and they all show better, deeper, and consistent strike points. A range session will have to wait till my travel schedule allows but I'll post a target then.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Taurus did a good job fixing my model 94. Finally got her out to the range and thoroughly enjoyed it. Went through about 100 rounds, mostly Remington Gold and some Velocitors. By the end of the session the accumulated dirt was making it tough to load the cylinder but it still functioned fine. The target is all at 7 yards, double action, some double-taps but mostly taking my time. The 94 is heavy enough that you don't notice the difference between the Remington's and the CCI rounds. Still wish I had waited for stainless but it is a good plinker nonetheless.


----------

